# In ear monitoring????



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Hi, i have a question about in-ear monitoring systems(Wireless or not) .I think that i'm in good section for this kind of question(I'm really sorry to mods if i'm not),but i would like to know if there's some guys here that uses that type of system for live performances and what are the compagnies/Models used???

Thanks


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

maybe check out Line 6's Jamhub.....I don't believe it was originally intended for this purpose, but might be a good way to get into it economically......I was thinking of doing same....

personally I really like in ear - I have trouble playing live if I'm not hearing house mix - so in ear is great for that IF you have enoughflexibility to be able to deliver that and whatever other mixes other players want.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

More info here

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ing-in-ear-monitors&highlight=in+ear+monitors


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to having another thread started on this subject again!!I forgot the Search button this time!IIIICH!!


----------

